
How Yahoo derailed Tumblr - gchucky
http://mashable.com/2016/06/15/how-yahoo-derailed-tumblr/
======
coralreef
I personally don't think Yahoo did anything much to Tumblr. Before the
acquisition, Tumblr as running out of money and needed to either raise more,
or get acquired. They hadn't generated much revenue or profit before that.

Tumblr's failure to generate revenue was its own. And the only person
responsible for its flailing product and declining growth is its CEO David
Karp, who has been leading since the beginning.

